# What are the 3 items you cannot leave your house without?



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 3, 2006)

So, when you're leaving for work, school, or just anywhere, what 3 cosmetic/beauty items do you absolutely have to have with you?

My 3 items:
Oil-Blotting papers...i have the oiliest skin known to man, and if I don't have these with me, my face gets slicker than an oil reserve.

A NARS Multiple...I did my make up in my car once using just this stick.  I put it on my lips cheeks and eyes and it instantly made it look like I'd actually spent time doing my make up at home, when in reality, I spent 2 minutes at a stoplight.

BadGal LASH mascara....Just to wake up my eyes in the middle of the day, or beef up my lashes for an impromptu dinner/visit with a friend or boyfriend, it makes 10 times the difference.


So what are you "I can't leave home without..." items?


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 3, 2006)

I cant leave home without:

Moisturizer, either Dermalogica Active Moist or Dermalogica Oil Control

Covergirl Lash Extract Mascara

Chapstick! I will die a miserable death if I dont have it. I have about 2 tubes at home, one at work, one in my purse, one in my car.

Oh and my 4th would be lipgloss, I dont care what brand as long as its shiney!


----------



## cindysilver4 (Oct 3, 2006)

LIP BALM.  I have about a thousand tubes of the stuff, all different flavors, in all my purses and bags and backpacks and drawers, and in my car, and on all my bookcases... I once went to an interview and managed to forget to bring ANY chapsticks and it was the WORST Day ever, talking and talking during interviews and my lips chapped like NOTHING else! They were nearly bloody by the end of the day. NEVER AGAIN!!!  (I swear, there's crack cocaine in chapstick!)

Much secondary to that are: A tube of mascara. And Lancome Dual Finish powder foundation, for touch ups during the day and random days I go out without makeup at all -- I put on dual finish and mascara and lip balm and I'm "presentable"ish


----------



## love_and_hate (Oct 3, 2006)

I dont leave home without my powder compact, my burts bees and my Fraise Juicytube. <3<3


Kali


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Oct 3, 2006)

*My 3 items are....*

MAC Blot powder, a must have at all times
Whatever lipstick and lipglass I am wearing for the day
Definitely gotta have!


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindysilver4* 

 
_LIP BALM.  I have about a thousand tubes of the stuff, all different flavors, in all my purses and bags and backpacks and drawers, and in my car, and on all my bookcases... I once went to an interview and managed to forget to bring ANY chapsticks and it was the WORST Day ever, talking and talking during interviews and my lips chapped like NOTHING else! They were nearly bloody by the end of the day. NEVER AGAIN!!!  (I swear, there's crack cocaine in chapstick!)

Much secondary to that are: A tube of mascara. And Lancome Dual Finish powder foundation, for touch ups during the day and random days I go out without makeup at all -- I put on dual finish and mascara and lip balm and I'm "presentable"ish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ha Ha! I sooo agree, I am addicted to chapstick. The other lip product that is highly addictive is Carmex. People that wear Carmex usually will DIE without it. ha ha They say that wearing lip balms blocks your lips natural production of moisture so they stop producing moisture and you need lip balm more and more. Sounds true enough for me


----------



## GalleyGirl (Oct 3, 2006)

1. Rosebud Salve
2. lipgloss
3. Neutrogena mineral powder that comes stored in the handle of the brush.  I use that when my foundation has dissapeared and my face is getting ruddy.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 3, 2006)

chap stick from jamba juice in pineapple... yummmy!
and thats about it hahaha

im not one of those that touches up my makeup throughout the day once its on its on ive never really needed to touch up plus i dont like lugging around anymore then i have to.


----------



## joseybird (Oct 3, 2006)

Hmmm....some sort of lipgloss and a perfume mini-spray or rollerbottle.  I return to my dorm room often enough not to have to worry about makeup touchups =)


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 3, 2006)

For me, now it's:

SFF: Conceals the spots on my face
Dark MSF: Lightweight and balances out my face
Coquettish Clarice TLC: Provides a little color and alot of moisture for my dry lips


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 3, 2006)

MAC Lipglass
Burt's Bees
Trial Size Mascara ('cause I always forget to put it on)


----------



## erad (Oct 3, 2006)

i always take with me: lipbalm (favorite RoC endryial), MAC blot powder & the lipstick/gloss i am wearing that day


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Whatever lipglass/lustreglass/etc I'm wearing that day
*Bobbi Brown concealer stick 
*Benefit Guilded gold pencil

Everything besides the lipgloss really lasts all day, but I like being able to do touchups!


----------



## Naheed (Oct 3, 2006)

Blot Powder
Rosebud Salve
LOTD (lips of the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## bellaetoile (Oct 4, 2006)

black eyeliner (chanel black aqua crayon, lancome le crayon kohl, or mac engraved powerpoint). honestly, i LIVE in eyeliner. i might die without it.

lip product of some sort. my default is summerfete tinted lip conditioner. usually i have several lip products with me, though.

mac studio fix compact. need i say more? so convenient.


----------



## lara (Oct 4, 2006)

Blot Powder
Fuchsia Fix TLC
Gilded powerpoint (instant awake!)


----------



## miss_emc (Oct 4, 2006)

MAC Liptsick 'Sweetie' (I love my pinks!)
Nars Lip Gloss 'Turkish Delight' (Feels really smooth and is a nice light neutral colour)
MAC Blot Powder (To combat any oilies that might emerge)


----------



## redambition (Oct 4, 2006)

mac select sheer pressed powder
blotting papers
lipgloss and balm


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 4, 2006)

1. Eyeliner
2. Blush Stick
3. ... gloss?


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Oct 4, 2006)

Sadly first and for most.....lipgloss i can't be anywhere without a MAC lipglass or gelee
1.Lipglass
2. Blot Powder
3.my TLC...hey i have to have lip back-up all the time.


----------



## scarletashes (Oct 4, 2006)

1. Lipstick
2. Concealer
3. Whatever blush or skinfinish I'm using that day.


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 4, 2006)

blot powder
eye kohl
lipgloss or tinted lip cond. fuchsia fix


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 4, 2006)

1) Select/Sheer pressed powder NC15
2) Too faced lip injection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




3) Eye khol smolder


----------



## poddygirl (Oct 4, 2006)

blot powder
lipglass
Carmex!!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_1) Select/Sheer pressed powder NC15
2) Too faced lip injection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3) Eye khol smolder_

 


oh gosh i'm terrified of lip injection.  a girl tried it on in our store, and her lips reacted so bad.  we had to give her cold cream and slather it all over her mouth for the burning to stop.  now i wont' go near it lmao


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 4, 2006)

Just some lipgloss. My makeup stays on all day anyway except for that.


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_oh gosh i'm terrified of lip injection.  a girl tried it on in our store, and her lips reacted so bad.  we had to give her cold cream and slather it all over her mouth for the burning to stop.  now i wont' go near it lmao_

 
Lol, that sounds scary!
Once I had it on and I kissed a friend on the cheek, and her cheek went bright red! In the shape of my lips, haha!
I love it though, it makes my lips go bright red and the burning goes away after 20 minutes.


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Oct 4, 2006)

1) Laura Mercier silk creme foundation (mixed with a little mousturiser)

2)Diorshow mascara in black

3)Spice lip pencil


with those 3 I can look awake and defined.


----------



## aziza (Oct 4, 2006)

1. Lipgloss /chapstick/tinted lipbalm..._something_ lip related) 
 By some odd twist of fate I left home today with nothing. Not even Vaseline! I was so chapped I tried using baby lotion (ewww.)
2. Blot papers


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Just some lipgloss. My makeup stays on all day anyway except for that._

 
Yup! Me too. If my skin is acting up- I'll take my Ponds moisturizer with me.


----------



## ambidextrous (Oct 9, 2006)

Chanel Double Perfection Compacte, mainly for the mirror
Guerlain Terracotta Powder OR NARS Sin blush (also rather for the mirror than anything else)
The Body Shop Honey Lipbalm


----------



## macluver (Oct 9, 2006)

I keep a lip gloss (usually 2) and my cream-to-powder foundaiton in my purse.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Oct 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Lol, that sounds scary!
Once I had it on and I kissed a friend on the cheek, and her cheek went bright red! In the shape of my lips, haha!
I love it though, it makes my lips go bright red and the burning goes away after 20 minutes._

 
it's just really easy for people to react to it, especially people with food allergies, because it has cayenne pepper in it, which is why it burns a bit when you apply it.


----------



## frankie! (Oct 9, 2006)

1. always always always my concealer 
2. powder (with my 187 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
3. some form of eyeliner or eyeshadow [if its in the pot] that i used that day


----------



## stevoulina (Oct 10, 2006)

1. Clean & Clear Oil Blotting Sheets because unfortunately I'm an oil-slick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. My small makeup bag that contains MAC Blot Powder,Prestige Waterproof Automatic Eyeliner in Black,lip gloss,lipliner,a small 5-eyeshadow palette in beige-brown tones (yeah I cheated on that!LOL!)
3. Hand cream because my hands are quite dry,especially in the winter!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 10, 2006)

This is my Gym look: LOL
1.) DIOR: Diorshow Unlimited Mascara in Noir
2.) Smashbox Photofinish Foundation Primer in: Adjust (Green) and Backdrop Cooling Tint in 2
3.) Smashbox: Lip Gloss in Bombshell


----------



## Risser (Oct 11, 2006)

1.clé de peau: translucent pressed Powder 
2.MAC: MSF(Pleasureflush)
3.Carmax or Rosebud Salve: lip balm


----------



## giz2000 (Oct 11, 2006)

Tinted moisturzer

Concealer

lipgloss or balm


----------



## asnbrb (Oct 11, 2006)

1.) Blot Powder
2.) Some kind of gloss or lipstick.  My lips get dry.
3.) A tiny little stubby Engraved.  It's maybe like an inch long or less and I can barely get the cover off, but it's good for the days that the boyfriend says "Honey, we're having dinner/drinks with my friends."


----------



## fash10nista (Oct 12, 2006)

1. My eye look
2. my lip look
3. my Studio Fix NC42


----------



## Ella_ (Oct 12, 2006)

1 - Powder, whichever Im using currently.
2 - Lip stuff, I cant ever bring just one product because I always layer lippies with glosses.
3 - A perfumed body spray in either vanilla or musk. In summer I bring a nivea purse pack deoderant - Aussie summers = lots of sweating...

But I usually bring more than just that in my little cosmetics bag because some nights I dont actually come home instead I crash at friends places or at mums.

At the moment I have 2 lip glasses, a YSL golden gloss, a MAC gloss creme brilliants - cant remember which one I threw in there today, select sheer pressed, shell pearl beauty powder, a few pigment samples - staple colours like fairy light, coco and melon, some tic taks, a cheap khol eyeliner - for the boy (he thinks hes a rockstar!), a technakohl liner - the black one, and bombshell, lady bug and MAC red lipsticks. Oh and a pack of simple facial cleansing wipes and a sample of a YSL moistureiser.


----------



## Pinklady77 (Oct 28, 2006)

Chapstick (currently it's Blistex Silk & Shine)
Lipgloss (Milani glossy tubes in Dreamy Glow or M.A.C. Prrr)
Powder


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Oct 29, 2006)

1. Chapstick -- a must-have. My lips dry and crack easily. 
2. Some kind of lip color, so my lips don't look corpse-tastic. 
3. Eyeliner, just in case it wears a little bit during the day.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Oct 29, 2006)

eyeliner 
powder
lipgloss


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 29, 2006)

If you mean that this is all I am wearing: 

1. Select Tint
2. Mascara
3. Deluxe tinted balm (spf 15) in Darling (also makes a nice blush in a pinch)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_This is my Gym look: LOL....._

 






  I often refer to the above as my "gym look" as well.  Too funny

If I have already done my face and we are talking about touch-up items to take with me.  My generic list would be: 

1. Select Cover-up Concealer
2. Lipstick or gloss
3. Buried Treasure Powerpoint Liner

I'll admit, it would be hard for me not to carry a 4th item: lipliner


----------



## user79 (Oct 29, 2006)

I've made a habit of applying my mascara at work these days, so I always take with me:

L'Oreal Voluminous mascara
MAC Studio fix powder to control shine during the day
Lipgloss/stick - either MAC or another brand
Eyeliner - usually apply this at work too.


----------



## JAMy590 (Oct 29, 2006)

1. Mac studio finish powder
2. MAC lipglass or lip gelee (right now I have moistly)
3. MAC l/s (right now I have 0)


----------



## Naturellle (Nov 25, 2006)

Eyeliner
Mascara
Lipglass


----------



## haseena (Nov 29, 2006)

MAC Blacktrack Fluidline, Mascara(CG LE) & a concealor


----------



## VogueInfection (Dec 1, 2006)

I would absolutely die without my eyeliner.
I usually also bring along some chapstick and foundation.


----------



## Pretty (Dec 2, 2006)

my blush for the day
my lippie for the day coz 
powder compact


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 3, 2006)

Eyeliner
Lipbalm/Lipgloss ( I have at least 3 in my bag at all times)
Blotting papers


----------



## jenii (Dec 3, 2006)

I always have to have blotting papers, lip balm, and a gloss or lipstick.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 3, 2006)

1. Chapstick!!!! Oh man, if I forget it or misplace it I go into a total panic. American Girl real beauty Talk to Me lip balm in Vanilla from B&BW's is my favorite and it has spf 15!

2. Concealer, I have wickedly dark undereye circles so I like to have it for touch ups. MAC studio stick concealer in NC15 is what is currently hanging out in my purse.

3. Oil blotting papers. How did we live before these came out???


----------



## mistella (Dec 4, 2006)

Chanel matte powder
Black eyeliner
lipgloss/balm/stick


----------



## nup (Dec 14, 2006)

Blot powder: I have one at my purse at all times!
Whatever lippie I'm wearing that day plus lipbalm (just in case I need it).
Whatever shadow I'm wearing on the inner corner for touch ups because I have the oiliest lids in the history on mankind and they crease like crazy no matter what I use underneath. ​


----------



## poocatgrrl (Dec 16, 2006)

lipliner
lipbalm
lipgloss (or lipstick)

I have to have something on my lips at all times or they dry out.


----------



## Empress (Dec 18, 2006)

If it were a "special" day that I did my make up at all,
lipgloss/lipstick
power foundation compact
highlight t'estimo

otherwise, nothing... >___> 
So lazy, all i do is grab my keys and head out the door


----------



## uberlicious (Dec 19, 2006)

Palmers Cocoa Lip butter
A Sohum Perfume rollon- usually Sugar musk and Grenadine
A Chanel lip gloss

These LIVE in the bottom of my bag, or else I'm naked.


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 24, 2006)

1. Pressed Powder Compact
2. Lipstick (Shiseido Translucent gloss) or Lipgloss (Chanel)
3. Eye Kohl of the day


----------



## DOLLface (Dec 24, 2006)

1. Chapstick. I can't go anywhere with out my Blistex Silk & Shine.
2. Lipglass/stick. The one I used that morning usually.
3. MAC Blot Powder Pressed or Blot Paper. Depends on what I grab when rushing out of the house.


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 3, 2007)

Here's mine:

A MAC compact: either Blot, Pressed, or Studio Fix (depending on my skin's behavior for that day)
Lip Pencil: Beurre Creamstick Liner or Spice 
Lipgloss: Prrr l/g, or Viva Glam VI

Honestly, I carry a LOT more than that with me on a daily basis makeup-wise, but that's my 'if I narrow it down' list! Lol!!


----------



## geeko (Jan 3, 2007)

MAC pressed powder
Lipgloss/lipstick for touching up


----------



## deathcabber (Jan 3, 2007)

These three things are absolute necessities for all of my looks. Also, if I am going to do a next-to-nothing face for the grocery store or camping I do:

Coverblend Concealor
Cover Girl Lash Exact
Burts Bee's Lipblam


----------



## Showgirl (Jan 3, 2007)

- one of those light-reflecting concealer pens for undereyes and blemishes - my favourite is Bourjois Anti-Cernes pour les Petits Matins.. can be used as a base for eyeshadow as well as for just concealer.

- this might be cheating.... but I'd take.... a Mac shadow quad with my pro pan colours for the day (my "desert island" staples would be seedy pearl, white frost, beauty marked, greensmoke... with those four you can do a greenish look, a pinkish look, smoky plum etc, they're all what I would define as "neutral but not boring", greensmoke and beauty marked double as eyeliner too)

- a MAC lipstick. If I'd to pick one lipstick to always have with me, it would be one of the lustres as they're layerable and pretty: I'd choose Oceanberry (sheer berry) as my no. 1, with Lustering (perky pink) as a close second. Lippie can double up as subtle blush cream if well blended in.


----------



## Katja (Jan 3, 2007)

*Chapstick, lipgloss, and lotion.*


----------

